# Trombone Concertos



## Kevin Pearson

Wow! Listening to the Ole Olsen Trombone Concerto got me thinking about wanting to hear other trombone concertos. I don't have many in my library and so I decided to do a Google search and I come across Christian Lindberg's website (the artist who performs the Olsen concerto). He has a list of 100 trombone concertos but he states there are over 1000! I never would have guessed that many existed. Anyway, I thought the members here might enjoy seeing his list:

http://www.tarrodi.se/cl/page.asp?show=42

Kevin


----------



## Sid James

In recent months, I got THIS disc with four trombone concertos. I have only listened to one of them, by Australian composer (who came here from Canada) *Neil Currie*. The conclusion is very vivid, the trombonist in the cadenza plays like the Aboriginal wind instrument, the didgeridoo, followed by a musical representation of one of their ceremonial dances, a _coroboree._ The other concertos are by *Gordon Jacob*, also another Aussie *Philip Bracanin*, and a classical era composer called *Wagenseil,* he wrote the first ever published trombone concerto, which is on this disc.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Sid James said:


> In recent months, I got THIS disc with four trombone concertos. I have only listened to one of them, by Australian composer (who came here from Canada) *Neil Currie*. The conclusion is very vivid, the trombonist in the cadenza plays like the Aboriginal wind instrument, the didgeridoo, followed by a musical representation of one of their ceremonial dances, a _coroboree._ The other concertos are by *Gordon Jacob*, also another Aussie *Philip Bracanin*, and a classical era composer called *Wagenseil,* he wrote the first ever published trombone concerto, which is on this disc.


Interesting! I might have to place an order for that. How would you rate the pieces? I noticed the link you give has no ratings.

Kevin


----------



## Sid James

^^As I said in my above post, I've only listened to the Currie concerto on it so far. I really enjoyed that. If you are able to buy it, it is budget price, the whole ABC Classics Discovery label is. I've got a few of them and they are excellent. Anyway, I did a review of that concerto by Neil Currie on the http://www.talkclassical.com/5632-australian-composers-5.html#post275231 thread.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Sid James said:


> ^^As I said in my above post, I've only listened to the Currie concerto on it so far. I really enjoyed that. If you are able to buy it, it is budget price, the whole ABC Classics Discovery label is. I've got a few of them and they are excellent. Anyway, I did a review of that concerto by Neil Currie on the http://www.talkclassical.com/5632-australian-composers-5.html#post275231 thread.


Thanks for the link to your review of the Currie piece. I wish I could hear it before I bought it but it's not available on Spotify.

Kevin


----------



## Sid James

Kevin Pearson said:


> Thanks for the link to your review of the Currie piece. I wish I could hear it before I bought it but it's not available on Spotify.
> ...


Well I'd guess some of our recordings, more of them, will become available eventually on spotify, it just got launched here in the last few days, as well as across the ditch in New Zealand. So I guess in long term you up in USA will have better access to Aussie (& N.Z.) composers. Here's hoping!

But the two Australian composers on the cd are pretty middle of the road. Contemporary but not too _wierd _or anything like that. As for Gordon Jacob, he's well known, and Wagenseil is Classical Era. That's what I like about this label, good mix of eras/styles on these discs. & pretty cheap.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

I did find an older album by Neil Currie of his jazz music called Urban Diversions. Really digging that so it might be enough for me to take a chance on it. Thanks Sid!

Kevin


----------



## Arsakes

I love Trombone pieces, specially mild works. Trios, quartets and concertos.
Sadly All I have is from the video game 'Civilization IV: Colonization' ... few works of Beethoven, Scheidt and Speer(?)

Well, for loud trombone works, It's easy to listen to certain symphonies or Jazz Music that are devoted to trombone!

Any suggestion about mild Trombone music?


----------



## bassClef

If you don't mind crossing over to Jazz (something I only rarely do), this is a firm favourite:









Eight trombones, a double-bass, and some bongos. Sample:


----------



## Art Rock

I recommend the trombone concerto by Rouse. You can hear an 8 min excerpt here.


----------



## Arsakes

Thanks, I'll remember 'Rouse' and that Jazz one, I may listen .. later.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Arsakes said:


> I love Trombone pieces, specially mild works. Trios, quartets and concertos.
> Sadly All I have is from the video game 'Civilization IV: Colonization' ... few works of Beethoven, Scheidt and Speer(?)
> 
> Well, for loud trombone works, It's easy to listen to certain symphonies or Jazz Music that are devoted to trombone!
> 
> Any suggestion about mild Trombone music?


I'm not sure what you define as "loud" because for me most classical music is best played at a relatively loud level but perhaps you don't like trombones played in excess or volume? Anyway, I will post a couple albums I enjoy and you might also.

The pieces of this first album are all by generally unknown composers but don't let that stop you as they are all very nice pieces. They are as follows:

Ferdinand David - Tombone Concertino in E Flat Major OP.4
Alexandre Guilmant - Morceau Symphonique OP. 88
Launy Groendahl - Trombone Concerto
Gunnar de Frumerie - Cello Concerto OP. 81










And if you are in more of a classical period mindset then Lindberg's Classical Trombone Concertos album should fit the bill nicely.



















Kevin


----------



## Aksel

Kevin Pearson said:


> Wow! Listening to the Ole Olsen Trombone Concerto got me thinking about wanting to hear other trombone concertos. I don't have many in my library and so I decided to do a Google search and I come across Christian Lindberg's website (the artist who performs the Olsen concerto). He has a list of 100 trombone concertos but he states there are over 1000! I never would have guessed that many existed. Anyway, I thought the members here might enjoy seeing his list:
> 
> http://www.tarrodi.se/cl/page.asp?show=42
> 
> Kevin


Hello. We should be friends. I'm actually playing the Olsen at the moment. Loads of fun!

Just about everything recorded by Christian Lindberg is worth having. I do recommend his recording of Milhaud's Concertino d'Hiver. Amazing, amazing stuff!


----------

